# Probably not the best method, but would this work?



## Seven11 (Feb 25, 2012)

Okay so Buddie is a little stickler about being out the cage on her own. The farthest she'll go is perching in a door on the side of the cage. However, if when I get her on the perch just under that she'll usually fly off, She's gotten much better about not slamming into a wall but I digress. She'll usually sooner or later perch up onto my hand or finger to go back to the cage or like to today fly into/onto it . When I cover the cage she's usually pretty okay with exploring around on the blanket but when I dont cover she keeps walking around it looking down to try and get in. I guess the point is this: Is kind having her fly out of or off the cage then getting her on top of it a good way to do it? or should I stop before I do it too much?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i'd let her fly. they get used to the walls eventually. new homes or environments, or learning how to fly again, you can expect a few crashes.


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

Cara is still working on landings. About half the time you can see that he overshoots what he was aiming at and ends up on a window blind someplace or the floor. 

Personally I think the sooner they become familiar with surroundings the better off they are.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah, my bird Kirk used to be an awful flier. Now he is our best.  he can fly tight little circles around the room and is good at landing. Last night he and Luna crashed into each other..Luna recovered quickly, but Kirk panicked.

I would say let her fly so she can learn.


----------



## Seven11 (Feb 25, 2012)

Sounds good. Could this also double as a decent bonding method?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

yes let her come out on her own terms, it helps form a better trust.


----------



## Seven11 (Feb 25, 2012)

Okay. She did gt onto my shoulder for a small bit of time today


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

small steps are good 

its taken me over a year to reach the point where my female lovebird will step up. so earning their trust can take awhile, but in the end its worth it


----------



## Seven11 (Feb 25, 2012)

Definitley true. Before I got Buddie she only knew being insde a small cage.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

is that her in your signature? shes very pretty

some birds if they live in small cages sometimes they become scared of bigger cages. how is she in her new cage?


----------



## Seven11 (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes that's her . She's actually been in two cages since then and she's taken to both pretty well.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

then thats good she adjusted well


----------



## Seven11 (Feb 25, 2012)

she's a surprisingly quick adapter. She may have picked that up from me haha. It's funny because she she'll scream her head off before I make her get out the cage and then after I work with her a bit and get her back in she's quiet. Maybe she hasn't figured out she can come out on her own yet I don't know.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

mine are the same way, the screaming may just be her way of telling you she wants out lol at least it means she enjoys it


----------



## Seven11 (Feb 25, 2012)

Yea. quirky little pets aren't they?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

is she your first tiel?


----------



## Seven11 (Feb 25, 2012)

yes she is. I'm still wuite new to all this. I've learned TONS of info from here though


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

well never be scared to ask questions


----------



## Seven11 (Feb 25, 2012)

Im usually not. most of my questions are FAQ ones so i just look for the answer


----------

